# My fries :D



## jimishmong (Nov 27, 2013)

LOL 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIzD90tqJP4


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

They're so tiny I'm gonna die!


----------



## jimishmong (Nov 27, 2013)

it is a 5.5gallon with a tetra heater from walmart lol


----------



## jimishmong (Nov 27, 2013)

dont die!


----------

